# compaq presario cq61-406sa



## alank950 (Jun 30, 2011)

Guys i have a compaq presario cq61-406sa laptop and was wondering how far i can safely clock it.Its running at 1.9ghz and on the operating system read out it says Duel core cpu T3100 @ 1.9GHZ 3.38GHZ..


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Overclocking a laptop, or any OEM system for that matter, is almost always a bad idea. Overclocking generates more heat and laptops have only limited ability to dissipate it. Many run hot even at stock speeds. Manufacturers are well aware of this so they rarely include the BIOS settings necessary for overclocking.

It may be possible to overclock a laptop (with difficulty) but the results won't be very satisfactory and the risks high. Overclocking is best confined to home built systems where you can control the quality and specifications of the components used.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Ditto ^


----------



## Keithacehollis (Dec 12, 2011)

I totally agree, i bought a cheap laptop and a PC this summer to experiment with overclocking to see A: how you do it and B:what would happen lets just say they both decided they do not want to work any more and the wife is annoyed at the the waste of money,its not worth the waste of money you want a faster laptop or PC upgrade it or better still before buying do your home work and decide what you want it to do before purchasing a PC or laptop.


----------

